# How much bank balance do I need to show for PR 189/190



## abeesh (May 7, 2017)

How much bank balance do I need to show for the process of getting 189/190.
Is there any minimum amount decided by the gov apart from the visa fee?


----------



## abeesh (May 7, 2017)

Let me rephrase this - I have heard that I should have some amount of money in my bank and also I need to have some property in my name before I apply for visa or EOI(I am not sure).
Guys please help me with this, because I have read somewhere that there is no such requirement as per Australian gov.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

There is no such requirements for SC189/SC190.

However, some states request a declaration of financial capacity to nominate you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

abeesh said:


> Let me rephrase this - I have heard that I should have some amount of money in my bank and also I need to have some property in my name before I apply for visa or EOI(I am not sure).
> Guys please help me with this, because I have read somewhere that there is no such requirement as per Australian gov.





There is no requirement as such to show proof of funds. You need to take into account funds that you will require to complete all the steps before you have the visa in your hand. Some states do ask the applicant to declare the amounts of funds (property as well) available at disposal. 
But bear in mind, after visa you need to make an entry to Oz to validate your visa. Additionally, you would require funds to support yourself till the time you land yourself a job.


----------

